# anti poodle rant



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh dear! Yes, there are quite a few on here who have had negative comments about poodles... 

You can almost see it in some people's eyes when you say you have a poodle.. the whole "good grief, that's not a proper dog" mentality.

Don't let them get to you! We have had heaps of outstandingly positive reactions about ours since we got them - Pippin practically has her own fan club in our little town - and a lot of people have said they didn't know poodles were so sweet / smart / characterful / whatever.

Personally I put a lot of it down to the show clips, all poofed and pom-poms, but I did notice that at this year's Crufts, won by a standard poodle, the commentator went to some lengths to explain the history of the clips on the original working dogs, so I guess it is all about education. The clips are like that for a reason!

Stereotyping is also part of it - I guess the minis and toys have a rep of being spoiled snappy yappy lap dogs, which they certainly don't _have _to be, but certainly _can _be with the wrong care, just as BCs can be total psychos if kept in an inner city apartment with no exercise...

Smile sweetly and say "oh, so you know lots about poodles then?" or better still "just wait and see!"

You've thought it through, made a decision, and at the end of the day you will have the last laugh - 'cos you will have a poodle! Best thing ever!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

As you can see we all love Poodles?here. Some people just don't get it. Just tell them that Poodles are like humans just wrapped up in fur!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I would remind them that all of the so called US designer dogs are all mixed with poodles because of the following traits. Plus remind them that poodles are in fact working dogs. Then, ask them if they consulted you when they picked their smelly beagle...or whatever. Or my favorite answer to "Why would you want a poodle?" "Well, why wouldn't I want a poodle?"


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I've had several comments, but I'm thick-skinned and don't even register their comments.
We know how awesome they are, be glad they are missing out!

Side note- who are you getting a puppy from?! If they're 5 hours from Bavaria, they might be near me, I'm about 4 hours from Bavaria.
Are you planning on hitting any of the southern VDH shows this year?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I would remind them that all of the so called US designer dogs are all mixed with poodles because of the following traits. Plus remind them that poodles are in fact working dogs. Then, ask them if they consulted you when they picked their smelly beagle...or whatever. Or my favorite answer to "Why would you want a poodle?" "Well, why wouldn't I want a poodle?"


Great comeback!!! Will have to remember that one...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The people who make those comments probably have never actually met a poodle, unless it was some yappy spoiled toy Aunt Gertrude had when they were a kid. A well bred poodle is pretty hard to resist, and only someone with a heart of stone could meet one and not smile.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just point them to the duck dynasty episode with the hunting/retrieving poodle. the combination of duck dynasty and poodles should blow a few minds.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to admit that when Remington came into my life my first thought was YIKES! My mom wanted me to re-home him quickly and the rest of the family was just as negative. But then something remarkable happened he began to alert before I got sick. He knew something was wrong before the doctor - a year before in fact. None of my other dogs picked up on it, and Remington started alerting within a few weeks of being rescued and coming to live with me... He didn't know me as well as my other pups but he picked up on it. Long story short, even my great aunt who is 90- something who hates dogs loves Remington and will even sneak him food if I don't watch her. <grin> As others have said once you get to know a poodle you cannot help but fall in love!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Once you have your Poodle you will prove them all wrong, and the charm of your dog will totally change their minds! You & your poodle will find yourself being ambassadors of the breed!!! Yup! that's what happened with me & Molly! Now, more than one member of my family is convinced she is a 'mutant human'! LOL!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I think when people are introduced to a well-bred, well cared for, well behaved poodle, they're forced to do some cognitive remediation. We had an extensive remodeling job done on our house last summer. The contractor had never seen a standard poodle before and was amazed at what a good girl Jazz is. By the time he finished the work, he was absolutely in love with her. He still has occasion to come by or call now and then--he asks about Jazz when he calls, he greets her before he greets us, he brought his wife by to meet her. Wouldn't surprise me if he were to have a poodle in his life some day.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My first spoo was purchased because of allergies and my divorce (I wanted a bigger dog being alone). I didn't think much of the decision other than size and non dander non shedding fur. THEN I fell in love! If you think of your spouse/partner as your soul-mate...my spoos have been my pet-mate. It becomes a relationship...other people have dogs. I have a found my pet-mate!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, I know how you feel! I heard it from lots of people I knew before I even brought my puppy home. Even a friend of mine who's a dog trainer advised me not to get one because of their reputation, so prejudice can run deep. Since my girls are incredibly adorable and friendly, I get lots of (unintentionally) back-handed "compliments". People will say they're cute "for a Poodle", or they like them because they "don't act like a Poodle". Gah, what they really mean is that the dog does not match their biased expectations, but they don't recognize that like we do. 

I'm sure I'm prejudiced in my own ways, too, and obviously unaware. People never realize they have prejudices until they, themselves, question and overcome them. Until then they just think they have an accurate understanding of person/species/race. So, I just try to hear what they're intending, which is to compliment my lovely dogs, or to advise me away from a decision that they think wouldn't be good for me, because they care. Let them keep their prejudice, I'll just accept the good intentions and leave the rest behind. Every time a person is confronted with something that goes against their beliefs like that (Poodle=good when they thought Poodle=bad), and is met with kindness and respect, they're then free to question their own belief without feeling the need to defend or protect it. You and your pup are ambassadors! And even if you are met with people who ruffle your feathers from time to time on walks or at the pet store, I promise you that in a matter of days/weeks your family and friends will LOVE your new pup and learn how awesome Poodles can be. So at least you won't have to hear it for long from the people that matter! : )


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

My granddad told me to get a proper dog! His favourite dog he had was a german shepherd when he was in the army and he thinks I should have got one. But he's my granddad and hes 91 years old so I just laugh it off  I don't really get any negative comments but because Ember just has the fluffy look atm when people ask what she is and I say miniature poodle I haven't met one person yet who hasn't been surprised by that. People have an image of what poodles look like and base opinions solely on that


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have never received a negative comment on poodles.....maybe I am in the minority.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Duncansmom (Mar 19, 2014)

I keep my male in a "puppy cut" (my skills are limited ... LOL) and I can hardly believe the number of men who comment on him in a good way. I get, "oh yeah, that is a good looking dog" from men all the time ... every single time we go out. 

Wish I'd had him when I was young because he is a freaking guy magnet! I think part of it is the calm, confident look in his face and his nearly regal bearing as he moves. I think he has converted every man who has commented on him.They typically ask me what kind of dog he is and are surprised by my answer.

Women do not comment as often and they typically call him cute.  He is handsome and he is all mine!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not real dogs? lol

Here's one of those frou-frou Poodles and a big, bad Cane Corso.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't really care what other people think if they're stupid. 

And I haven't gotten any negative comments either. People usually think my toy Poodles are super cute (which they are) and usually comment on their intelligence which they must have heard about. Sometimes they say something about their non-shedding or "that must be a lot of work to keep up that coat" (talking about Matisse's coat) I haven't run into anything negative from anyone yet, at least to the best of my recollection. (which might well be faulty) lol


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I get questions all the time about, "What kinda dog is that?" Children seem to know. "Mommy...look....a Poodle!" Anyway, I have a miniature and she can keep up with the best of them...Border Collies, German Shepherds, Dobermans, etc. She has way more energy and smartz than all of them combined. She is the star of her obedience class which includes a Papillon, a Border Collie and a German Shepherd. Don't worry about what other people say. Poodles are anything but sissy dogs. They are high energy, intelligent, loveable companions. I always quote Annie Rogers Clarke who bred and showed some of the best Miniature Poodles ever bred, "Poodles are like Labradors with a college education."


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is my first standard poodle, and I am surprised by the reception we get. "Wow, what a good-looking dog that is!" they say. Men, women, young, old, doesn't matter. When we were at the river last weekend, this young teen or twenty-something came up to me and asked me if he could pet Heidi. Most people seem to know she's a poodle, but I have had a few folks ask if she is "All" poodle. I don't know if the toys and minis get the same reaction as the standards. (Although they are just as adorable!)
I used to get a lot of attention with my Dalmatian, who, lets face it, was a a pretty adorable dog, but nothing like the attention a standard poodle gets!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

[B said:


> Aubrey[/B];1040554]I've had several comments, but I'm thick-skinned and don't even register their comments.
> We know how awesome they are, be glad they are missing out!
> 
> Side note- who are you getting a puppy from?! If they're 5 hours from Bavaria, they might be near me, I'm about 4 hours from Bavaria.
> Are you planning on hitting any of the southern VDH shows this year?


Hi Normally I'm thick skinned too and recently my calloused have turned to blisters. I'm usually the only woman where I work and I work with a bunch of hunters and falconers.  Thanks for the support.

I'm getting my poodle from Kathleen Kuhnert Hundeschule Kuhnert

I hadn't even thought about dog shows.....I've been so busy with preparing for the puppy and the falcons. If you know of any I would appreciate a pm from you.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

patk said:


> just point them to the duck dynasty episode with the hunting/retrieving poodle. the combination of duck dynasty and poodles should blow a few minds.


Thanks.....Duck Dynasty isn't here yet. But I've heard it's on the way.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Once you have your Poodle you will prove them all wrong, and the charm of your dog will totally change their minds! You & your poodle will find yourself being ambassadors of the breed!!! Yup! that's what happened with me & Molly! Now, more than one member of my family is convinced she is a 'mutant human'! LOL!


Thanks I often think that I will do my absolute best and help this puppy become such an amazing dog that they will love her like they did my last dog. :beauty:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> Thanks.....Duck Dynasty isn't here yet. But I've heard it's on the way.


you can find the segment on youtube, if that's available.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hey, all you have to do is let your poodle speak for him or herself, and they will. You will change peoples minds about them left and right - you'll see.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

PammiPoodle said:


> Yup, I know how you feel! I heard it from lots of people I knew before I even brought my puppy home. Even a friend of mine who's a dog trainer advised me not to get one because of their reputation, so prejudice can run deep. Since my girls are incredibly adorable and friendly, I get lots of (unintentionally) back-handed "compliments". People will say they're cute "for a Poodle", or they like them because they "don't act like a Poodle". Gah, what they really mean is that the dog does not match their biased expectations, but they don't recognize that like we do.
> 
> I'm sure I'm prejudiced in my own ways, too, and obviously unaware. People never realize they have prejudices until they, themselves, question and overcome them. Until then they just think they have an accurate understanding of person/species/race. So, I just try to hear what they're intending, which is to compliment my lovely dogs, or to advise me away from a decision that they think wouldn't be good for me, because they care. Let them keep their prejudice, I'll just accept the good intentions and leave the rest behind. Every time a person is confronted with something that goes against their beliefs like that (Poodle=good when they thought Poodle=bad), and is met with kindness and respect, they're then free to question their own belief without feeling the need to defend or protect it. You and your pup are ambassadors! And even if you are met with people who ruffle your feathers from time to time on walks or at the pet store, I promise you that in a matter of days/weeks your family and friends will LOVE your new pup and learn how awesome Poodles can be. So at least you won't have to hear it for long from the people that matter! : )



Thank you, I think you are right. I've been getting the anti poodle crap for months now from so many people and I guess it had begun to wear me down.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> Thank you, I think you are right. I've been getting the anti poodle crap for months now from so many people and I guess it had begun to wear me down.


And that's why you need Poodle Forum! 'Cos we have insider knowledge lol 

Hope you're feeling a bit better about it all now? There are soooo many poodles doing different jobs on here, service poodles, farm poodles, city poodles, show poodles, agility poodles, retriever poodles, beautiful poodles, scruffy poodles... well, just poodles! If it needs doing - a poodle can do it!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I get a lot of flack about my poodles. Mostly from friends and family. I do get comments from strangers when I forget that I am wearing my favorite sweatshirt (the 2011 USCA German Shepherd Dog National Championship one). I get a lot of 'That's a strange looking German Shepherd'
I think the best comment I've gotten so far, though was just this morning as I was taking Bug to TSC for feed. I was wearing my sweater and walking him while pushing a buggie with dog and horse feed in it. The guy in the parking spot next to me took one look at us and said he loved GSDs because they're so easy to walk. He didn't know about poodles since he's never tried to walk one before. Um, ok - Bug is 10 pounds, a GSD is well, much more than that. I just don't see how a big, active dog could be easier to walk than my sweet little well-behaved (most of the time) Buggie Boy. 

He did admit to Bug being cute in his tee shirt and biker harness. Got to give him credit for good taste, and he was polite, he pushed the cart back to the store for me so I didn't have to.  He *might* someday be worthy of a poodle.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> So I did try searching the threads and I didn't manage to find what I was looking for. So here is my question: Do any of you recieve comments from people you know telling you what worthless dogs poodles are?
> 
> Friends, family, neighbors, and coworkers loved my coonhound Lucy. Yet 99% of these people think I'm nuts to get a poodle, especially a standard. They say stuff along the lines of why don't you get a real dog like a german shorthair or a lab or Große Munsterlander. These people have never even met a poodle, toy, mini or standard. I know they don't mean it in a rude way.....and yet I wish they would think a little before opening their mouths.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you get these comments in Germany. I mean the Poodle is, after all, originally a German dog. Personally I haven't had too many negative comments and I've had Standard Poodles since 1991.

Rick


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

This post is exactly why Golden Doodles. Because people see poodles as sissy dogs.... but mix it with anything else and it's suddenly okay.

Soooo many people who meet Chell just love her! And then they finally get to the 'what kind of dog is she?' question and are always sooo surprised when I say pure Standard Poodle. But I hope that each person that is surprised is one less person who stereotypes poodles! We can only work on them one at a time!

Just wait til your friends/family meet your poodle... your poodle will win them all over I'm sure!



Rachel76 said:


> So I did try searching the threads and I didn't manage to find what I was looking for. So here is my question: Do any of you recieve comments from people you know telling you what worthless dogs poodles are?
> 
> Friends, family, neighbors, and coworkers loved my coonhound Lucy. Yet 99% of these people think I'm nuts to get a poodle, especially a standard. They say stuff along the lines of why don't you get a real dog like a german shorthair or a lab or Große Munsterlander. These people have never even met a poodle, toy, mini or standard. I know they don't mean it in a rude way.....and yet I wish they would think a little before opening their mouths.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I heard it all before I got Carley. She quickly changed everyone's mind. Everyone loves her. Stella is different, but so much fun and she has her own fan club. My niece said her next dog will be a standard, my grandson wants his own poodle and everyone that we meet on our daily walks love them.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My own husband takes the prize. He didn't want a poodle but we got one, no two! because of my allergies and the research I did. He is in total love. He adores them, I could go on and on. But…when someone compliments Jazz he still says to this day- he' not really like a poodle, and he says to me he is closer to a "hound" dog. I repeatedly tell him it is his assumptions and preconceived incorrect notions that are really off. Jazz IS a poodle, that is how poodles are! It frustrates me to no end.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

all that jazz said:


> My own husband takes the prize. He didn't want a poodle but we got one, no two! because of my allergies and the research I did. He is in total love. He adores them, I could go on and on. But…when someone compliments Jazz he still says to this day- he' not really like a poodle, and he says to me he is closer to a "hound" dog. I repeatedly tell him it is his assumptions and preconceived incorrect notions that are really off. Jazz IS a poodle, that is how poodles are! It frustrates me to no end.


Sounds to me like Hubby shouldn't get any more "cookies" till he adjusts his thinking. No what I mean? Wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

all that jazz said:


> My own husband takes the prize. He didn't want a poodle but we got one, no two! because of my allergies and the research I did. He is in total love. He adores them, I could go on and on.


Sounds like you are writing about me!
Although it wasn't the fact that Mrs Eusty wanted a poodle, just i didn't really a dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*some people!!!!!*

Even my DH didn't want a "froo froo" poodle. He never met a standard before and didn't know what they were like. When we met I had a toy poodle. Not the same as a spoo at all! 

I told him I am not a fan of a show coat for a pet poodle and we would never have one on our dog. He does not like the show poodles on westminster at all! I look in their eyes not at their coat. They are wonderful animals! 

Now he loves our little Quigley. Q is now 10 days short of 8 months old. He has hair all over him 'cept we got him a sanitary cut and the spot between his eyes was shaved. That's all. He is so adorable. I like the hair on the face..not too long but specially on a boy dog. I love his face! Can't really see all of it from afar because he's all solid black. But he's my shadow and I would never give him back. 

He's up the 29 lbs and he's 20" tall. I don't think he's going to be a giant dog..he's still got big paws so some more growing to do.... think he'll get up to 24" like his Daddy and fill out to close to 50 lbs. That's big enough for me!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Even the most macho, tattooed men I have come across with Rain have made positive remarks about her, never negative or depreciating. So, I think LEUllman is on the right track, together with those who point out stereotyping & the image presented in the show ring. I came from hunting dogs to Rain, & Rain is no sissy :


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

all that jazz said:


> My own husband takes the prize. He didn't want a poodle but we got one, no two! because of my allergies and the research I did. He is in total love. He adores them, I could go on and on. But…when someone compliments Jazz he still says to this day- *he' not really like a poodle, and he says to me he is closer to a "hound" dog.* I repeatedly tell him it is his assumptions and preconceived incorrect notions that are really off. Jazz IS a poodle, that is how poodles are! It frustrates me to no end.


Your husband cracks me up! :laugh: Our last dog was a redbone coonhound and was our dream dog. So although I can completely sympathize, thanks for the laugh. Tell him poodles smell better than hounds...hounds have an oily coat.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

nu2poodles said:


> Even the most macho, tattooed men I have come across with Rain have made positive remarks about her, never negative or depreciating. So, I think LEUllman is on the right track, together with those who point out stereotyping & the image presented in the show ring. I came from hunting dogs to Rain, & Rain is no sissy


My breeder used to breed dobermans and while in the show ring getting second place there was a spoo getting first place. She said she looked over and thought that spoo really did deserve first place and when she had her first child she got a spoo.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

People who say things like that are just ignorant about the breed. I had a lady ask me why I would want "rodent dogs. My answer was "Poodles are second only to Border Collies in intelligence. Smart people like smart dogs." What kind of "dog" do you have??? (I wanted to tell her she must have one of the less intelligent breeds, but I held my tongue!)

My late FIL didn't like small dogs in general, but used to brag to everyone about our "furbabies" and how smart and well behaved they are. He even petted Abbey when he thought no one was watching.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> People who say things like that are just ignorant about the breed. I had a lady ask me why I would want "rodent dogs. My answer was "Poodles are second only to Border Collies in intelligence. Smart people like smart dogs." What kind of "dog" do you have??? (I wanted to tell her she must have one of the less intelligent breeds, but I held my tongue!)
> 
> My late FIL didn't like small dogs in general, but used to brag to everyone about our "furbabies" and how smart and well behaved they are. He even petted Abbey when he thought no one was watching.


Ooooh, that's perfect! "Smart people like smart dogs." 

My husband was in the "why a poodle?" camp until he met Jazz. Now he's a convert and is even on board with a second poodle (may have more on that later this month, maybe not...). He just left to run a few errands--she went with him.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have actually been pleasantly surprised by all the people who stop us to ask about Hans. We live in a small town, kind of a rural area. Lots of people have hounds and pit bulls (here both are used for hog hunting). We often take Hans to the local spots bar because they have outside seating. Last week we had this big guy, dressed in camo, dog boxes in his truck for the hog dogs, stop us and say "now that is a good looking dog!" I though that was quite the compliment!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Perhaps I have been lucky but I have always had very positive comments from everyone about all the poodles I have had,and everyone who lives round here knows Billy and Tia and stop to talk to them or wave. I can't go out on a walk without people calling over or asking about them,and when I cross the zebra crossing,you can see people looking out if their car windows pointing and smiling! I agree with an earlier comment by manxcat about how their show hair cuts put people off,and it is such a shame as poodles are the most amazing dogs and when people get to know them they love them. I have even had people come up to me when we have been in the pet shop and say they have seen me walking down their road and this has happened quite a few times. I like to think my two are poodle ambassadors wherever they go and never mind talking to people about them. The best thing is when someone says to you that they didn't realise how nice poodles are,that is a very good feeling.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You know, the truth is that poodles aren't well-suited to everyone. They're costly to purchase, the standards, at least, need a lot of exercise out of doors, they need mental stimulation to keep those smart brains busy, and all three sizes require extensive, expensive grooming. (Even Jazz, who's in a fairly short German clip, needs daily combing and brushing to look really nice, and at least every other day to keep mats from starting.) That's not an excuse for any-oodle breeding, of course, because most of those caveats could be applied to poodle mixes, too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

JudyD said:


> You know, the truth is that poodles aren't well-suited to everyone. They're costly to purchase, the standards, at least, need a lot of exercise out of doors, they need mental stimulation to keep those smart brains busy, and all three sizes require extensive, expensive grooming. (Even Jazz, who's in a fairly short German clip, needs daily combing and brushing to look really nice, and at least every other day to keep mats from starting.) That's not an excuse for any-oodle breeding, of course, because most of those caveats could be applied to poodle mixes, too.


Very true JudyD, and of course we are all converts (or should that be "servants"?) so we're definitely biased. 

It just seems to me that it is not often you hear "Oh, you're getting a Labrador? What on earth do you want a lab for?" (insert breed of your choice lol!). 

Maybe Chihuahua owners get the same thing though... or pugs... or... hmmmm - do you reckon us poodle owners are just a bit sensitive???!!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I live in a beach town with lots of young surfers, vacation couples, retired folks (like me) and various and sundry others in between. Lena and I walk up to the boardwalk every morning and not a day goes by that one or more of those people say what a beautiful dog she is and how friendly and energetic she is. My neighbor always says that if I could bottle her energy, I could make a million! My sister calls her, "the circus dog.". We call her Leaping Lena. She is a handful, but I wouldn't have it any other way. The thing about Poodles is that they need us to amuse them (they're not too good at amusing themselves) and we need them to amuse us, right?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lplummer52 said:


> I live in a beach town with lots of young surfers, vacation couples, retired folks (like me) and various and sundry others in between. Lena and I walk up to the boardwalk every morning and not a day goes by that one or more of those people say what a beautiful dog she is and how friendly and energetic she is. My neighbor always says that if I could bottle her energy, I could make a million! My sister calls her, "the circus dog.". We call her Leaping Lena. She is a handful, but I wouldn't have it any other way. The thing about Poodles is that they need us to amuse them (they're not too good at amusing themselves) and we need them to amuse us, right?


Well,if you have more than one poodle they amuse each other. My two love to play,and Billy always lays down on the floor while Tia leaps about all over him. They do their little play growls and the play wrinkly face and their teeth click together! Tia is the rough one whereas Billy is so gentle with her. The size difference is huge and he could hurt her but he never has. I am lucky mine are contented to be together and settle really well.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the thing that bothers me the most is that people feel free to question your choice without you asking for their opinion. The only time I would ever do that is if someone asked me what I thought and then I would be careful to temper my comments so I wouldn't offend. How boring life would be if everyone made the same choices (think "Stepford Wives). We should cherish our differences, try not to be judgemental and keep our opinions to ourselves unless they is solicited. 

That being said, I still think poodles are the best breed out there and no one will change my mind about that! And, in the meantime, my poodles have certainly changed the minds of many people they have come in contact with. 

Be confident in your decision and don't allow ignorance to color your feelings.


----------



## Marmalade (Oct 8, 2013)

We haven't even gotten our poodle yet (he should be arriving by the end of the month), but my hubby has been talking about it at work and has gotten some backhanded responses. When he mentioned we were getting a poodle, one of his crew members said, "Oh - those are YAPPY dogs." I think my personal favourite is the term "Granny Dog." LOL! There must be a lot of smart, discerning grannies out there! 

I got a little angry the other night at the bookstore - I found a book in the pet section called "Adorable Puppies" (or something like that). The book had a ton of photos of almost every other breed, but there wasn't a single photo of a poodle puppy. I was kind of appalled, considering how popular they are - and poodle puppies are just so sweet looking.

When I told a friend I was getting a poodle, at first she said, "Oh, why would you get one of those? Don't you want a dog you'd be proud to take for a walk?" Since showing her the photo of my soon-to-be puppy and a few YouTube videos showcasing how smart they are, she has changed her mind and I think she wants one now. LOL! My new mantra is, "Poodles always win." 

People freak out about other breeds too. My dad owned a Doberman, and people used to cower in fear at the sight of him whenever we'd take him for a walk, like he was going to lunge at their throat at any moment - but he was the sweetest dog. He was absolutely terrified of our other dog who was the more dominant one - a miniature cockapoo. LOL!

People have preconceived notions about things in life they don't understand or biases they form based on one or two negative experiences. I'm guilty of this myself - I'm terrified of Lhasa Apsos. LOL! My aunt had two, and both dogs hated everyone and would snarl viciously and bite your feet under the dinner table while you were trying to act normal and eat your supper. Luckily they had a massive underbites, so it didn't hurt. LOL! Even my aunt and uncle were terrified of their own dogs, and my mother once told me in a hushed whisper, "Oh, Lhasa Apsos were used as guard dogs in Egypt for the pyramids." LMAO! I don't think that's true, but the mental image of a pack of snarling Lhasa Apsos patrolling Pharaoh's tomb makes me laugh every time.  To this day, when I see one, I am able to maintain a cool exterior, but inside I kind of freak out.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Marmalade said:


> and my mother once told me in a hushed whisper, "Oh, Lhasa Apsos were used as guard dogs in Egypt for the pyramids." LMAO! I don't think that's true, but the mental image of a pack of snarling Lhasa Apsos patrolling Pharaoh's tomb makes me laugh every time.  To this day, when I see one, I am able to maintain a cool exterior, but inside I kind of freak out.


Well it wasn't Pyramids in Egypt it was Buddhist monasteries in Tibet.... they were used as guard dogs - they were meant to alert of intruders not protect from them though, for that they had the Tibetan Mastiffs


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Maybe Chihuahua owners get the same thing though... or pugs... or... hmmmm - do you reckon us poodle owners are just a bit sensitive???!!


 On one hand I think you're right. On the other hand I've heard from 3 or 4 people that poodles are only good for target practice, or for running over with a car. That and how stupid I am for spending money on a poodle. None of these people truly mean they would kill my dog.....and after a while it gets really annoying.

As was mentioned by many I will do my best to raise this puppy to be a wonderful dog and a great example of what a poodle really is.


----------



## Marmalade (Oct 8, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Well it wasn't Pyramids in Egypt it was Buddhist monasteries in Tibet.... they were used as guard dogs - they were meant to alert of intruders not protect from them though, for that they had the Tibetan Mastiffs


LOL! I will let my mom know - after all these years I am sure she has pictured them with Egyptian headdresses wearing black eyeliner and terrorizing Eqypt's enemies as they charged them on the battlefield wearing metal-plated armour. LOL!  "Leeeeeave our pyramids ALONE!"


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Marmalade said:


> LOL! I will let my mom know - after all these years I am sure she has pictured them with Egyptian headdresses wearing black eyeliner and terrorizing Eqypt's enemies as they charged them on the battlefield wearing metal-plated armour. LOL!  "Leeeeeave our pyramids ALONE!"


That description left me with an awesome mental picture and a giggle. Thanks! (I can soooo see my old lhasa doing that, too!) lol I lived in fear of him growing up. He was all of 14 pounds and mean as the devil himself. After he died, I got a Dobe and a pit bull - such sweet dogs, especially after Boomer. lol


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin did you know that poodles have one of the highest success rates as Hearing Ear dogs? Poodle Mixes come in a close second but then of course they are half poodle...


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

You know, the more I think about it I bet every breed has people that dislike them. My previous dog was a Chow, and I got plenty of comments about how he would eventually turn on me. Of course, he never did, and my parents have a wonderful Chow now also.


----------

